# Castorfan in-pot swirl



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

This is an in-pot swirl. I put seashells and ocean critters on top. Beach Daisies FO from Peak. Oh yeah, my hubby sharpened my blade cutter
since the wire cutter I ordered hasn't arrived -- sharpened works better.
I think, next time, I'll lay the shells in the direction of the slice....duh! LOL
Blue Berry Pop Mica http://www.tkbtrading.com/TKBPopMicaRoundup.pdf
Candy molds for embeds Cakes 'n Things http://www.cakesnthings.com


----------



## Rosey (Aug 29, 2009)

I love it! Looks divine! I wish I could smell it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Castorfan, veeeeeeeeeeeery pretty.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 29, 2009)

*x*

i love the blurred swirls of blue and white-so much like the seafoam of waves coming onshore!

the seashells are a clever and lovely touch!


----------



## MsBien (Aug 29, 2009)

Very pretty!  It reminds me of clouds on a blue sky.

Stacie


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

MsBien said:
			
		

> Very pretty!  It reminds me of clouds on a blue sky.
> 
> Stacie



Yeah, well if I had wanted clouds on a blue sky
someone would have said it reminds them of water. LOL JUST KIDDING!
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jmk7765 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just perfect!! Love the shells...beautiful!


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 29, 2009)

awesome soap! you rock  8)


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 29, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE it....looks like a beautiful Sky.

What did you use to get that pretty blue ?  I seem to have trouble with getting a blue instead of purple.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Vic1963 said:
			
		

> What did you use to get that pretty blue ?  I seem to have trouble with getting a blue instead of purple.



Thanks, I used "Blueberry Pop" from TKB Trading. 1/4 t. ppo


----------



## Godiva (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice soap!  Love the shapes on top and the sky blue and white.


----------



## Sibi (Aug 29, 2009)

oh how very pretty!!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the embeds, looking very good!


----------



## LJA (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cute idea!  Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.
Don't think you gonna like what I have planned for next weekend! LOL
....My HALLOWEEN SOAP


----------



## heyjude (Aug 30, 2009)

The soap is adorable and not to sound like a total idiot, but are the shells real or are they mp embeds??  Did you wait until thick trace to add them and/or spray them with alcohol too?

Inquiring minds want to know!!    

BTW- I love Halloween, betcha can't scare me!!

Jude


----------



## Manchy (Aug 30, 2009)

very, very nice! original, i like it


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> The soap is adorable and not to sound like a total idiot, but are the shells real or are they mp embeds??  Did you wait until thick trace to add them and/or spray them with alcohol too?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!!
> 
> ...



The shells were formed in a candy mold with CP soap. Later in the day, I made the swirl loaf and poured it. Then I stuck the shell-soap into the top
of the fresh CP soap -- it's all CP "made from scratch" soap.

I didn't spray with alcohol or anything -- just stuck the shells in the soft
soap.

I was looking at Peak's website and for some reason clicked on their 
melt and pour soap page -- do you know they SELL imbeds? Like curls?
Yep, curls in a bag, ready to go into soap!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

That looks so beautiful and serene , gorgeous 


Kitn

Should we be very afraid of your Halloween Soap  :?:  :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## jarvan (Aug 31, 2009)

Castorfan...you have just enlightened me as to what I can do with my seashell silicone mould. I looked at it again today and thought...UGH...I was stuck. Thanks for unsticking my brain!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> Castorfan...you have just enlightened me as to what I can do with my seashell silicone mould. I looked at it again today and thought...UGH...I was stuck. Thanks for unsticking my brain!



Well good. I was thinking sea shells might be good soap samples too.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the colors and the swirl.  Great job 

Btw, may I ask where you got your cut mold for the embeds?
Thanks


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

GrumpyOldWoman said:
			
		

> I love the colors and the swirl.  Great job
> 
> Btw, may I ask where you got your cut mold for the embeds?
> Thanks



www.cakesnthings.com = candy molds
Do not buy candy molds on ebay -- they're double-priced + shipping to
boot. This cake/candy company has tons to choose from for $2.00 each (or
less).

Be careful to buy ones that are thick enough. 
I bought the button molds (4 of them) and the buttons are so thin, 
it's really hard to get them out.
I say -- buy a mold that is at least 1/4" deep.
Good luck!


----------



## Pug Mom (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow...wow...that is some seriously gorgeous soap!


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful soap Castorfan!  And, thanks for sharing your creative tips for the embeds.  (Hitting myself in the head for having passed up oodles of candy molds at garage sales this summer  :cry: ) Now, how did you get that beautiful shade of blue????


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> Beautiful soap Castorfan!  And, thanks for sharing your creative tips for the embeds.  (Hitting myself in the head for having passed up oodles of candy molds at garage sales this summer  :cry: ) Now, how did you get that beautiful shade of blue????



TBK Pop Mica colors
Blueberry Pop
http://www.tkbtrading.com/TKBPopMicaRoundup.pdf


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Castorfan.  That is just the blue I've had in mind.....gotta get an order off to TKB!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 1, 2009)

CastorFan said:
			
		

> GrumpyOldWoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link as well as the tips!!!
off to check out the site 
Thank you!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome!  I love all the shapes on top, it looks like an ocean!


----------



## Milla (Sep 3, 2009)

very pretty!  reminds me of the beach.  I love the sea shells on top.  that is such a great idea.


----------



## Billie (Sep 3, 2009)

That is gorgeous!!   Looks perfect to me.
 I can't seem to do an ITP swirl.  lol


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW, those are just out of this world beautiful.


----------

